# Water quality this weekend, 7/27?



## 1-Ton (Oct 17, 2007)

Do the satellites show any blue water within 75 miles of Perdido Pass this weekend? If so, where? Southeast around the edge or Southwest around the rigs? Thanks in advance for sharing.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Good luck getting a response on water with the tournament going on this weekend last sat the water looked pretty good just north of the petronius didnt get to fish but a few minutes wayer was rough as hell and we took on alot of water and made call to head yo the house weeds were scatered pretty bad to


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

You could just do like the rest of us and Pay to see it!! I can tell you that you will be in for a long boat ride this weekend based on the shot I've seen. It's more of an overnighter trip than a one day trip. That being said there are always fish caught in green water. Good luck.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

I haven't had a clean chlorophyll shot in about 10 days.


----------



## 1-Ton (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Scout800 said:


> I haven't had a clean chlorophyll shot in about 10 days.


same here. I'm hoping for a good shot today.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

It would appear by the partial satellite image from yesterday that blue water is about 75 nm south of Pcola, or 15 or so miles south of the spur. While I greatly prefer blue water, clean green water is not bad, it's not like the billfish all just up and leave an area overnight.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

MSViking said:


> It would appear by the partial satellite image from yesterday that blue water is about 75 nm south of Pcola, or 15 or so miles south of the spur. While I greatly prefer blue water, clean green water is not bad, it's not like the billfish all just up and leave an area overnight.


There is supposed to be a pretty good rip 10 miles north of the Spur. But as of yesterday it was lifeless, so take that however you want.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Take this for what it is but from the nipple to about 8 miles north of the spur was the most horrible scattered grass I have seen in some while water color was dirty green past the nipple all the way into the canyon. ocean was almost lifeless found a floating pallet with a ton of rope and bouys all over it and nothing but a tripletail and hardtails . weeds had hardly any bait under them .


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Between the edge and nipple had some life to it this morning. We jumped quite a few flyers and slowed down to put two high speeds out in 240 feet which resulted in a wahoo within 5 minutes. There was no grass and the water seemed decently clean. We didn't stick around though as we were heading for deeper water to bottom fish. 

From the nipple south east to that ledge north of the elbow and then back to the yellow gravel was ugly green and bait-less water. No weeds.

From the radio chatter, it was pretty dead further southeast.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Grass, some grass, more grass. And dirty water. One white, no meat. Unless you gaff the white and put it in the cooler. But I digress.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's the billfish summary 
1 blue released at squiggles had another in baits this was top boat
2 whites 20 miles south of the spur
2 whites double nipple
1 white petronius

Tuna's were decent 107.7 Ensco rigs pretty productive but 130 miles is tough for a one day tournament.
Dodo's and wahoo all in the low 20's


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

We fished the squiggles yesterday and didn't see a whole lot of life, very few fliers. Found a big blue barrel, no life under it either. We also found a really nice weed line about 15 miles south of the squiggles that is a 1-2 miles long. Worked it as well and didn't even have a knock down. Never found blue water, it was clean but just seemed void of life. Ended the day with a 20lb hoo.


----------



## 1-Ton (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for all of the feedback. We fished Saturday from the nipple along the edge to the southwest. Ugly green water. We saw less life and more grass the further south we went. Ended the day catching a nice box of scamp and white snapper along the edge.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

My buddy just got in and confirmed what Robert has posted. Blue water past the Spur..


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

It was 30 miles south of Petronius.


----------

